# 12v actuator vs Linear Actuator



## Antlerart06

Whats the difference between the 2
I working on a rear plow project for atv
Needing atleast 300lb down pressure
Needing be kinda fast I hate to wait on it to go down 
I know it wont be as fast as Hydros
I be happy at half speed of hydros

So can someone teach me something


----------



## Arly

There is no difference from the info you post. 12v actuator is powered with 12 volts. Linear means it runs in/out via a straight line.


----------



## Antlerart06

Arly;1393277 said:


> There is no difference from the info you post. 12v actuator is powered with 12 volts. Linear means it runs in/out via a straight line.


well when you look it up there is actuators and there is linear actuator and they both look the same 
But a actuator is screw driven direct drive and a linear is gear driven non direct


----------



## Arly

Here is a good definition of linear actuators

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_actuator

Please give us a link to both styles you mention. You might be reading to much into there product description.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Seems you answered your own question.


----------



## Antlerart06

ALC-GregH;1393343 said:


> Seems you answered your own question.


yes lots reseach on finding right place to learn something

I have everything coming for my new rear plow project Soon I'll start Fabbing and I'll start a thread


----------



## Arly

We've got a wee bit experience adding actuators to plows. But all on the front side! Good luck!


----------



## Antlerart06

Arly;1393363 said:


> We've got a wee bit experience adding actuators to plows. But all on the front side! Good luck!


Holy cow 
I want see the rest looks like kool plow UTV or ATV


----------



## ALC-GregH

Antlerart06;1393540 said:


> Holy cow
> I want see the rest looks like kool plow UTV or ATV


That's a Rhino. If I remember, they use it to clear ski/sled trails.


----------



## Arly

*our little project*

Our club owns a Rhino that we built an all-way blade for. Here is the thread which has many photos posted in it..

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110574

This is used to roll snow which removes air from it and make the trail flat. Not really clear it off but to shape it the way skiers desire......


----------



## ALC-GregH

Yeah, clear might have been the wrong word. I just remembered it being bad azz.


----------

